# výdaje z/za/na



## Jagorr

Uměli byste shrnout rozdíly v úzu předložek se slovem _výdaje _? Pokud samozřejmě jsou zřejmé.
Několik příkladů z googlu:

_*Výdaje na*_ výzkum a vývoj v České republice loni vzrostly meziročně o 12,3 miliardy ...
Paušální výdaje procentem z příjmů jsou nejjednodušší a často i nejvýhodnější způsob, jak v daňovém přiznání uplatnit _*výdaje z*_ podnikání ...
Pokud jde o cestu do Prahy a zpět, má zaměstnanec při cestě do České republiky nárok na jízdní výdaje a _*výdaje za*_ ubytování, o nichž rozhoduje.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_1. _*Výdaje na výzkum a vývoj* - money spent *on* research and development, (money spent *for the purpose of* research and development)
Výdaje na obranu, na zdravotní péči, na léky, na IT, na platy, na úroky z dluhů, atd.

_2._ *Výdaje z podnikání *... business expenses/costs, operating expenses/costs. Money that you spend in order to carry out the business. (Costs arising *out of* the process of operating the business)
Výdaje _z_ provozní činnosti, _z_ finančních operací, z nájmu, atd.

3. *Výdaje za ubytování  *- accommodation expenses, money that you pay _i*n exchange for*_* /*_ *in return for*_  accommodation,
Výdaje za pohonné hmoty, za parkovné, za bydlení, za služby, atd.


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji za reakci!

Zdálo by se někomu něco z dalších příkladů jako zvláštní?

_výdaje za/na zaměstnance/jídlo/zbrojení - _obě předložky jsou v úzu
_výdaje na/z podnikání - _také


----------



## Cautus

Jagorr said:


> _výdaje za/na zaměstnance/jídlo/zbrojení - _obě předložky jsou v úzu
> _výdaje na/z podnikání - _také


Dle citu bych se to pokusil shrnout takto:
*na* - platby prováděné, abych získal něco, co ještě nemám, respektive opakované výdaje - _Výdaje na  zaměstnance. Výdaje na jídlo. Výdaje na zbrojení. Výdaje na podnikání._
*za* - platby již provedené, peníze již nemám, směnil jsem je za něco jiného - _Výdaje za zaměstnance. Výdaje za jídlo. Výdaje za zbrojení. Výdaje z podnikání._

Ale jemnou odlišnost vnímám při použití *výdaje z podnikání*, a to takto:
*Výdaje na podnikání *- výdaje, aby bylo možné podnikat - _Koupil jsem si auto, abych mohl rozvážet pizzu._
*Výdaje z podnikání* - zde chápu jako náklady podniku, které je nutné uskutečnit, aby bylo možné udržet podnik v provozu, náklady nutné na udržení činnosti. - _Koupil jsem do auta benzín, jinak bych nemohl pizzu rozvážet._

V hovorovém jazyce se s termínem *výdaje* nesetkáte. Používáme *zaplatit* a vždy s předložkou *za* nebo bez ní.

_Zaplatil jsem benzín, abych mohl jezdit._ - Oznamovací věta.
_Zaplatil jsem za benzín, abych mohl jezdit._ - Oznamovací věta s důrazem, že jsem zaplatil benzín.
_Zaplatil jsem za ten benzín, abych mohl jezdit._ - Oznamovací věta se silnějším důrazem, že jsem zaplatil benzín.
_Zaplatil jsem za ten zpropadenej benzín, abych mohl jezdit._ - Oznamovací věta s velmi silným důrazem, že jsem zaplatil benzín.

Tímto způsobem lze chápat v hovorové řeči předložku za, i když se jistě všichni neshodneme, protože hovorový jazyk se liší město od města.


----------

